
Who will win the streaming wars? - pseudolus
https://www.latimes.com/entertainment-arts/business/story/2019-10-10/streaming-wars-winners-and-losers-disney-plus-netflix-hbo-max-peacock-quibi-apple-tv
======
verdverm
No one? Like asking who will win the cloud wars or car production. There will
be several major players

